# Farm Tax ID. Oklahoma.



## SouthernThunder (Jun 3, 2004)

What is required to get a farm tax id in oklahoma and what can you use it for? Do you have to report this at the end of the year? Everytime I go to Atwoods they ask me if I have one.


----------



## jim/se kansas (May 10, 2002)

I live in south east Kansas and I went to Enlows Auction in Tulsa to pick up a bale spear for my tractor and they asked me the same thing. I asked them what I had to do to get a id and they gave me the papers and I sent them in and later received my id. That was about seven years ago. I also use it at Atwoods. There is no year end report and what ever I buy that is farm related is tax free.
Hope this helps. Jim


----------



## SouthernThunder (Jun 3, 2004)

jim/se kansas said:


> I live in south east Kansas and I went to Enlows Auction in Tulsa to pick up a bale spear for my tractor and they asked me the same thing. I asked them what I had to do to get a id and they gave me the papers and I sent them in and later received my id. That was about seven years ago. I also use it at Atwoods. There is no year end report and what ever I buy that is farm related is tax free.
> Hope this helps. Jim


Yea, that helps quite a bit cause Mr Enlow goes to my church. I'll see him sunday.  Thanks.


----------



## SouthernThunder (Jun 3, 2004)

I've now got the form I need but I have some questions. (imagine that) It says I have to run livestock or crops "for sale" for profit to be considered a farm. Thats not a problem. But it also wants me to list the number of acres I farm and the machinery and its value. What are their intentions for this information?

Do they charge me a special tax on this machinery and acreage?

If so should I just list a small number of acres, say 10 or 15 and only list an old truck or a tractor of little value?


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

SouthernThunder said:


> I've now got the form I need but I have some questions. (imagine that) It says I have to run livestock or crops "for sale" for profit to be considered a farm. Thats not a problem. But it also wants me to list the number of acres I farm and the machinery and its value. What are their intentions for this information?
> 
> Do they charge me a special tax on this machinery and acreage?
> 
> If so should I just list a small number of acres, say 10 or 15 and only list an old truck or a tractor of little value?



I'm in a different state where one doesn't need to register in this fashion - but I'd suggest listing exactly what you have, not try to over or underplay your situation. I suspect they are keeping track if you can possibly qualify as a real farm operation? Undercutting yourself could really hurt you in that case.

--->Paul


----------



## Guest Too (Oct 7, 2002)

SouthernThunder said:


> I've now got the form I need but I have some questions. (imagine that) It says I have to run livestock or crops "for sale" for profit to be considered a farm. Thats not a problem. But it also wants me to list the number of acres I farm and the machinery and its value. What are their intentions for this information?
> 
> Do they charge me a special tax on this machinery and acreage?
> 
> If so should I just list a small number of acres, say 10 or 15 and only list an old truck or a tractor of little value?



Yes, you are supposed to "declare" tractors(along with other stuff) at the county courthouse, and pay taxes on them. I applied for my tax ID when I declared my property. The only reason you declare is because they don't charge you a penalty when they find out about it. Or so it was explained to me. /shrug They will eventually find out you have the tractor when they come out to reappraise your property. They do that every 4 years where I live in Southern OK. They do a quarter of the county every year. I didn't get the tax ID until I owned a tractor AND owned the land. I might have been able to get it with just owned land. I was renting when I bought the tractor and applied the first time.


----------



## PezzoNovante (Jun 11, 2002)

SouthernThunder said:


> I've now got the form I need but I have some questions. (imagine that) It says I have to run livestock or crops "for sale" for profit to be considered a farm. Thats not a problem. But it also wants me to list the number of acres I farm and the machinery and its value. What are their intentions for this information?
> 
> Do they charge me a special tax on this machinery and acreage?
> 
> If so should I just list a small number of acres, say 10 or 15 and only list an old truck or a tractor of little value?


Yes, in Oklahoma the state collects two taxes, real property and personal property. In my county I can do it over the phone to renew, but had to appear in person the first time. The permit used to be annual but now it is good for several years. Oklahoma dropped the fuel exemption a few years back. I never used it anyway, since it was difficult to find filling stations that took it.


----------

